# Can you egg share with pcos?



## charlyn (Oct 26, 2011)

Hi Ladies,

Does anybody know if you can egg share (be a donor) if you have pcos? Im a bit gutted as I was looking into eggsharing and the clinic we were interested in says you can't if you have pcos on their website. Is that the case everywhere?

Thanks


----------



## Lisa x (Feb 14, 2011)

Charlyn

Someone at my clinic asked the same question on their website and the professor said that having PCOS does not necessarily exclude you from being able to egg share. Here is a link to it:

http://www.manchesterfertility.com/patients/ask-professor-brian/88-pcos-and-egg-sharing/

I hope you find a clinic that says yes, not sure where you are but this clinic is in Manchester! Good luck


----------



## KaitsWishOnAMoonbeam (Mar 1, 2011)

Im looking at this as an option and have yet to find out if i've got PCOS. I know one of the girls on another thread today has posted shes got it and has shared.. it just depends on where you go


----------



## charlyn (Oct 26, 2011)

Thank you both for replying.

We are in Derby and so I was looking at Nurture and Care in Nottingham but Nurtures website says they do not take ladies with pcos and Cares website say no history ovarian disease - im not sure if that means pcos.

Hopefully there is a clinic not too far away that accept pcos patients for egg share, might have to email some I think.
x


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

Hi charlyn I am about to do my 2nd egg share and have pcos, when I asked my consultant about this he said there is a suggestion that women with pcos have a lower quality of eggs however he added that in his experience that's rubbish! I thinks it's down to your clinic though

Nic


----------



## joeyrella (May 13, 2009)

The clinic we visited said that they would expect me to fund a cycle of IVF on my own first so they could see how I responded and what my egg quality was like before they would let me share.


----------



## Vega (Jun 12, 2011)

I don't think Care have any problems with PCOS ladies sharing. When I cycled in Aug/Sep a buddy on one of my threads had PCOS and she shared. I suppose it is down to the individual clinic/consultant and your results from the tests.

PCOS ladies normally get a really good number of eggs, the risk is more that you can overstimulate and get OHSS. As the clinic are trying to get enough eggs for you to share this may mean they overstim you, putting you at risk of OHSS. But this shouldn't happen if the clinic monitor you well!

This obviously can cost them more and there is a higher risk your side of the cycle will be cancelled, so presume this is why some clinics won't let PCOS ladies share.

As another lady mentioned, there has also been some debate about PCOS ladies having lower quality eggs. However, I think the evidence for this is not direct - it comes from the fact the highest IVF success rates are seen for ladies who produce 15-20 eggs. Ladies who produce over 20 eggs have slightly worse results (and many of the ladies producing 20+ eggs have PCOS). It is not clear whether this is down to egg quality or down to the fact many of these ladies would have OHSS and be very poorly, which could have an impact on the success rates for that cycle. If you have OHSS pregnancy can make this worse so the clinic will often freeze then trf at a later date. This means the cycle is a failed cycle, even though no ET takes place. Having an ET done when you have OHSS may also increase the chance of a BFN. I also have a sneaky suspicion that of you overstimulate there is a risk that more of the eggs are immature at collection. So you may get 20+ eggs but only 10 may be mature. This could compare to a lady getting 15 eggs and all mature so success rates could be lower. And for all that I don't think the success rate is much lower for ladies with 20+ than 15-20 anyway.

This may also influence some clinics who are all about the success rates, but I think others will see the risk as slight!

Sorry for the digression but I think many clinics are happy to take egg sharers with PCOS, its just a case of finding the right one!

Wishing you the best of luck! xx


----------



## minkey114 (Nov 10, 2010)

Hiya I have PCO and have egg shared with no problem at both Herts and Essex and The Lister, I'm sharing again with The Lister in the next couple of months - good luck x


----------



## katena (Nov 14, 2007)

Hi,

I shared with Care Manchester as well... And I have pcos. My recip received 12 eggs and gave birth around Xmas time.. As you can see I am 25 wks pregnant as our fresh cycle resulted in a BFN but our FET worked.

Also... I didn't have to prove egg quality or self fund a cycle before hand.

Do you have a Care clinic nearby? I couldn't recommend them highly enough!

Good luck

K


----------

